# Hancock County lease 900 acre



## Shipwrecked (Feb 24, 2016)

Established Hancock County lease looking for members. 900 Acre mol consisting of established pines, clear cut and freshly planted pines with some drains with hardwood.
Good deer and turkey, no hogs. Rate will be $702 ea for 20 members for full year. Contact Bob by phone or text to see property. 678 983 6874.  Campsite without power or water.  Approximately 1 mile from Baldwin County line as it crosses Highway 22.  15 minutes to Milledgeville.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Feb 26, 2016)

*phone number is wrecked*

how many turkey hunters?

s&r


----------



## Trevor pitts (Mar 24, 2016)

Hey looking for a place to rabbit hunt after deer season jan. to feb. would help pay for lease if land is suitable. Call if interested 678.920.4074


----------

